# KI in Java



## javaprogger1987 (14. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Hab mir als Thema für meine Facharbeit in Informatik Künstliche Intelligenz ausgesucht..
Ich hab mit gedacht ich mach das an einem Labyrinth. Da sind 2 Figuren drin. Die erste ist einfach ein dummer Computer der immer per Zufall entscheidet wo er hingeht. Der zweite hat nun die Aufgabe (das ist die KI) den ersten zu "fangen". Beide sind aber gleich schnell.
Die Grafik und so ist kein Thema nur bräucht ich vieleicht ein paar Anregungen für die KI .
Bisher hatte ich mir gedacht, dass der erstmal dem ersten hinterherläuft bis der an eine Stellen kommt wo der schon mal war ( ->Kreuzungen speichern). Dann guckt der nach ob ein anderer Weg, der zum gleichen Ziel führt kürzer wäre (z.B. der wo er hergekommen ist).
Habt ihr noch andere Idden für die KI (bzw. eine Strategie)


----------



## teppi (14. Januar 2005)

Also normalerweise macht man sowas, denke ich, mit Wegfindungsalgorithmen. Da gibts zwei ziemlich bekannte und zwar den Dijkstra Algorithmus und den A* (A-Stern) Algorithmus, welche auf dem Auswerten eines vorhandenen Graphen basieren. Zumindest zu Dijkstra findet man über Google ziemlich viel .. 

Gruß Stefan 

PS: Ich hab auch nen Java - Programm, welches verschiedenste Algorithmen implementiert. Das könnte ich dir zur Verfügung stellen, wenn du denn möchtest ..


----------



## javaprogger1987 (15. Januar 2005)

Puuh... Das mit dem Algurithmus hab ich mal gesucht, aber nicht verstanden ..
Vieleicht könntest du mir mal dein Programm schicken bitte 
blackphanter14@aol.com

Danke


----------



## webfreak (15. Januar 2005)

Mich würde das programm auch interessieren... tobse86@gmail.com
Wäre echt nett wenn du es mir zukommen lassen würdest. Danke


----------



## teppi (15. Januar 2005)

blackphanter14@aol.com <- diese mail adresse geht nicht  .. Hab auch blackpanther14@aol.com probiert ...


----------



## javaprogger1987 (17. Januar 2005)

Wie die geht nich.... kann eigentlich nicht sein ist richtig..

blackphanter14@aol.com

wenn immer noch nich geht probier bitte mal

gsgstufe2006@arcor.de

Danke


----------

